# Has anyone here ever been mobbed out of a job?



## Rocky71 (Dec 19, 2012)

To begin with this is what mobbing is;

mobbing 
Also known as 'workplace bullying'. Mobbing is when a group of jealous individuals who can't measure up to your skill level decide to bully you. It's in reference to a behavior exhibited in animals. Usually the group in question will start stealing your work and trying to pass it off as their own yet never measuring up to your quality. The bosses and co-workers tend to favor you and these workers resent that. They then use both subtle and obvious techniques to try to force you to leave/quit or to make your life intolerable while in the environment. They will critisize your work which the bosses praise yet they will find fault in it all the while attempting to steal parts of it. They will accuse you of things you never did to try to make you look bad to get power and control over you and other workers, They will sit in their little group and pat eachother on the back for eachother's inferior work all the while ignoring yours. They will tell other people to stay away from you and that youre bad news so no one will support you or your work.. They are relentless. The best thing you can do is completely ignore them or leave the company.

Anyone ever experience something like this?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I did at the college I when to, but that was probably for the best.

But that happening on the job is probably one of my biggest fears.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't know mobbing was a work related thing. I thought it was something that happens in Detroit.


----------

